
Horselike Fossil from 48M Years Ago Preserved While Pregnant - hvo
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/13/science/horselike-fossil-from-48-million-years-ago-preserved-while-pregnant.html?hpw&rref=science&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=well-region&region=bottom-well&WT.nav=bottom-well&_r=0
======
biomcgary
Mammalian pregnancy has a really complicated evolutionary history with lots of
parallel and convergent evolution. Conflict between genes of paternal and
maternal origin leads to trade-offs that are resolved in different ways that
end up being repeated across lineages.

------
pgeorgi
"was already present in mammals at the time of Messel" sounds funny when
Messel is a town just 20 minutes away, inhabited by actual living people.

But yes, the things they dig up over there are amazing.

------
putzdown
Congratulations on preserving a horselike fossil from 48M years ago while
pregnant. It's difficult enough to preserve a horselike fossil from 48M years
ago without the encumbrance of pregnancy. Doing so while pregnant takes grit.

